# How can you tell the age of a kitten?



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post!! But here goes anyways!

How can you tell the age of a kitten? I got my little Pixie the other day, and although I was told by the pet shop that she was 10 weeks old, she seems kinda younger. I'm not sure!

We got my sister's cat Kitty when she was just 6 weeks, and in some ways, Pixie seems a lot underdeveloped than Kitty was!

So...does anybody know if there's any way to tell how old Pixie is!?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here is a link for you. It describes behavior and development for the first year. If you think your kitten is younger than six weeks, you'll find a link there which will help. Of course, blue eyes and a lack of motor skills would indicate a very young kitten. I hope this helps.

http://cats.about.com/cs/kittencare/a/k ... styear.htm


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks jeanie!!  

Wow it took me long enough to reply to that! Haven't been here for ages! Just thought I'd update you all on the progress of Kitty and Pixie  They get on GREAAAT these days! It took us about, I would say...about 1-2 months for us to introduce them fully and for them to be near each other without the hissing and spitting and scratching and fighting!!

Now, you can find them both curled up together each evening on the fluffy catbed...or...cleaning each other when they wake up....and playing nooooon stop!!

SO....here are some pics!


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh! And here's a pic of Pixie with our doggy Caspy! They get on great too, in fact, I think Pixie thinks she's a dog! She's learnt tricks like "fetch" too, and loves to give you things to play with!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Two beautiful cats! My Pixie looked like your Kitty.


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Awwww, you have a cat called Pixie too?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My Pixie is a Bridge kitty.


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Um...maybe I'll sound a little silly here, but....what's a Bridge kitty?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There's a forum called Over the Rainbow Bridge. It got its name from a beautiful story about the kitties who have gone to heaven. This is where we post tributes to our cats who have died. Somehow, we started calling them our Bridge kitties.

http://www.catforum.com/viewforum.php?f=16


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Aah, I see...poor Pixie  I'm sorry 

I just read some of the posts on the "Over the Rainbow Bridge" forum, so touching. It's just so awful when you lose a pet, coz they're not JUST a pet, they're your baby and nothing can replace them.


----------



## red_kittycat (Dec 30, 2003)

The most accurate way to determine a cat's age is through his teeth. It's especially accurate in kittens under 6 months, who will still have some baby teeth left. If the kitten is 10 weeks or under, he's not likely to have any adult teeth in, yet. Those start coming in at about 12 weeks old. 

But, if he's at least 8 weeks old, he'll have all of his pre-molars in, by now. Lift the side of the kitty's lip and check his top row of teeth. You'll see four tiny ones in the front (incisors). Then you'll see his canines (the long, pointy ones). Behind the canines, you should see three teeth on each side (one very small, and two larger). Those are the premolars. If all three premolars are in, he's at least 8 weeks old. If he's missing any of the pre-molars, he's probably younger than 8 weeks.

Here are the ages at which baby teeth fall out and adult teeth grow in:

Incisors (4 tiny teeth in the front, on top and bottom) - two middle teeth usually are the first to go - that's about 12 weeks old. All adult incisors are usually in by 16 weeks.

Canines (4 "fangs") - 16-20 weeks

Premolars - 4-6 months

Molars (there are no "baby" molars - the first ones they grow are the ones they keep) - 4-5 months


----------

